# More baby bunnies!



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

we lost one of the black ones yesterday. This is the whole litter minus the white one. She wouldn't cooperate and hold still!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

they're so cute!!!!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

and now they look like bunnies too!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> and now they look like bunnies too!


 
they do! i like bunnies. Hubby calls them the spawn of Satan. lol. he HATES rabbits but i've yet to determine why.....


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

O.M.G!! They are sooo cute!! Makes me miss my Oreo.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

KZoppa said:


> they do! i like bunnies. Hubby calls them the spawn of Satan. lol. he HATES rabbits but i've yet to determine why.....


does he happen to be a Monty Python fan?


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Dainerra said:


> does he happen to be a Monty Python fan?


I know I am!!!!!!!
Those bunnies don't look foul tempered...........:rofl:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

sooooo cute those little mini bunnies


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

It must be getting close to Easter and springtime. 
When I was at TSC the other day, there were 3 stock tanks toward the front of the store that were full of baby chicks..........my wife spent about 10 minutes playing with them.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Follow. But. Follow only if ye be men of valour, for the entrance to this cave is guarded by a creature so foul, so cruel that no man yet has fought with it and lived. Bones of full fifty men lie strewn about its lair. So, brave knights, if you do doubt your courage or your strength, come no further, for death awaits you all with nasty, big, pointy teeth.


----------



## Rival (Feb 1, 2011)

Awwww, they are adorable! I love the blaze on the dark one!



Dainerra said:


> Follow. But. Follow only if ye be men of valour, for the entrance to this cave is guarded by a creature so foul, so cruel that no man yet has fought with it and lived. Bones of full fifty men lie strewn about its lair. So, brave knights, if you do doubt your courage or your strength, come no further, for death awaits you all with nasty, big, pointy teeth.


"What an eccentric performance."

HAHAHAHA!!! I loooove this movie!! My favorite is the Witch Scene. OMG. Hilarious.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

This is the first time I have been without a pet rabbit. My last female lived almost 8 yrs. She was so friendly and was even trained to go in the litter box. But, after she died I decided there would be no more and got my first dog


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

CassandGunnar said:


> It must be getting close to Easter and springtime.
> When I was at TSC the other day, there were 3 stock tanks toward the front of the store that were full of baby chicks..........my wife spent about 10 minutes playing with them.


These bunnies are cute! And I did the same thing yesterday at TSC! Love the sound of the little chicks.


----------



## AggieVet (Feb 25, 2011)

Dainerra said:


> Follow. But. Follow only if ye be men of valour, for the entrance to this cave is guarded by a creature so foul, so cruel that no man yet has fought with it and lived. Bones of full fifty men lie strewn about its lair. So, brave knights, if you do doubt your courage or your strength, come no further, for death awaits you all with nasty, big, pointy teeth.



:rofl:

So cute! Do you have a rabbitry?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Dainerra said:


> Death awaits you all with nasty, big, pointy teeth.


I have that on a tshirt 

The one I get the most confused comments on says "Are you suggesting coconuts migrate?"


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> does he happen to be a Monty Python fan?


:rofl:

They're SO stinkin' cute!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I think we are going to lose another.  The brown and black baby is lethargic tonight. Mama has pulled it out of the nest and have it in the house right now. hope it pulls through


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I wonder if he isn't feeding enough. You can try force feedings to see if it helps him perk up some energy. Take him and mom out of the cage, and hold her on her side or upside for the little guy to feed. 

Check to see how much milk she's producing, see if you can get some from each nipple. Its common for first time moms to have issues with not enough milk.

Edit: you said he was pulled out of the nest box? Is it possible he crawled out? If so he could be lethargic from cold. Best is to use your body heat under your clothes. My mentor breeder used to stick them in her bra to warm up while she went around the rabbitry doing chores.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

no, I put him in the nest and she went right in and picked him up and carried him outside and left him. 
She pulled him out twice. he had a full belly earlier this afternoon, about 4pm.

He is warm now, just not acting right.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh, I am so sorry. I hope the little guy pulls through and the other babies too. I don't know any where near as much about rabbits as you and Lin. Do you belong to a bunny forum? You could try the Fuzzy Rabbit forum - or maybe contact a rescue. Is there an exotics vet in your area? 

Good luck,
Jan


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

the exotic vets don't know too much about rabbits. Not even the local vet who does wildlife rehab.

So far the little guy is holding his own. Mama has stopped trying to pull him out of hte nest. he is sleeping with all of the other babies and is warm and calm.

I know that baby bunnies are pretty fragile... *sigh* this is harder than I know how to handle 

Lin, I have been doing warm compresses on Mama Twilight - I think the previous problem was a blocked milk duct. Thanks to my grandma for telling me to try that. I had been afraid that her milk was drying up


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

We have a really great exotics doc here. All the rabbit and guinea pig rescues use him. You are right though - most vets don't know enough, even if they are supposed to be able to treat exotics. I know how frustrating this must be for you. They really are such fragile little animals. It sounds like things may be looking up. Baby bunnies will be in my prayers tonight.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

you could always phone the Toronto Wildlife Centre - I've done volunteer work there. They take in orphans and injured wild life - rabbits, hares, raccoons, squirrels , turtles , birds etc etc and care for it to return it to a wild and natural life.

They would know rabbits.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

my vet is the local wildlife rehab. He is willing to research anything and is GREAT - he treated Patches for his broken leg. But, he says that there is just so much that you can't predict with bunnies - IE how easily stress can kill them etc He doesn't have a lot of experience with domestic bunnies because I'm the only one who has ever brought one in!  When you can buy them for $5, most people won't bother. Thanks to me, he has done 2 bunny neuters, worked on kidney issues, other misc visits and is now working his way through a litter of babies... 

I'm waiting for it to be a bit brighter outside so that I can check without a flashlight to see how the little ones are doing. The neighbor's cat was messing with them this morning. Thank god that Rayden has a good recall.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

When we had our rabbitry, (we raised flemish giants, checkerd giants, californians),. Females are very touchy about that there nests and babies. We had a couple females totally abandon there nests if even one of the babies were handled. When we needed to go in the nest (to remove a dead baby, or check to see if there were any deceased) after we were done we would put vicks vapor rub on the females nose. Just a little, so she wouldn't smell any human on the nest or the babies. My dad swears by it and he has been raising rabbits for twenty years. Just a thought. Good Luck.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Jess.....You raised Flemish giants? They are so cool. (Sorry, I know that has nothing to do with anything. - Just got excited there.)

The vicks vapor rub sounds like a great idea. Couldn't hurt.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I've been washing up really good (to get rid of the dog smell lol) and then handling her to get her smell on me before messing with the babies.

These little guys are so much more active then I could have imagined. I guess he got chilled or something. He is fine and jumpy this morning - in with all the other babies.

*CHEER!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> I've been washing up really good (to get rid of the dog smell lol) and then handling her to get her smell on me before messing with the babies.
> 
> These little guys are so much more active then I could have imagined. I guess he got chilled or something. He is fine and jumpy this morning - in with all the other babies.
> 
> *CHEER!


 
That is wonderful news! I am glad the little one is doing better.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh my Gosh!!! I want them all !!!!!!!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

The idea that mothers abandon babies due to the smell is really outdated. We know now that it isn't even true for wild rabbits, much less domestic litters. I raised English Spots in my rabbitry, and neither myself or my mentor ever had a bun or litter abandoned due to handling. I would touch them as soon as they were born, usually while the mother was delivering and repeatedly every single day.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I handle them every day, at least 2X. I always say hello to Twilight first, bring her a snack and a pet. Mostly, though, I do that because she hates HATES to be handled. She has never been a loving type of bun, so I think it helps her calm down.

She doesn't mind them being handled and just comes in to check on them as soon as I close them up


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

So glad baby is doing better today. Hope they continue to do well.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

the whole crew...


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

AWWWW They are so cute. Looks like they are doing very well. YAY!


----------

